# Help finding a group in Dudley area west midlands



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi peeps i am looking to find a reptile group if possible to meet up with.. I live in the dudley area and unfortunatly dont drive so just wondering if any one knows of one or where i would begin to look..

Thanks..

Lee


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought about that where i live as i dont drive either, might just be easier having a drink with a few local keepers and talk reps.


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

darren81 said:


> I thought about that where i live as i dont drive either, might just be easier having a drink with a few local keepers and talk reps.


Yea thats not a bad idea m8... where bouts u from ??


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Fordbridge side of Chelmsley wood we were in the dudley the other day visiting the zoo wasnt to long to get there by train.


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

darren81 said:


> Fordbridge side of Chelmsley wood we were in the dudley the other day visiting the zoo wasnt to long to get there by train.


That aint too far at all mate.. might check in with you one of the days and see if you fancie meeting up for a beer then and have a reptile chat lol 

Be nice to meet some peeps in the local area like.

Mind if i add you on here ??


----------



## carpetjohn (Nov 17, 2008)

*meetings*

the west midland ihs meet at a pub in dudley every month,anyboady is welcome,no charge,we have speakers most months/check our website.


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

carpetjohn said:


> the west midland ihs meet at a pub in dudley every month,anyboady is welcome,no charge,we have speakers most months/check our website.


Awsome... any chance you can post a link to the website mate and which pub do they meet at i know dudley pretty well... thanks :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

to to the ihs main website , theres a list of all the local clubs on there.


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

pyromaniac said:


> That aint too far at all mate.. might check in with you one of the days and see if you fancie meeting up for a beer then and have a reptile chat lol
> 
> Be nice to meet some peeps in the local area like.
> 
> Mind if i add you on here ??


Sounds good mate why not.


----------



## carpetjohn (Nov 17, 2008)

*meetings*

hi the west midland ihs meet at the court house,new st dudley,our website is westmidlandsihs.co.uk.our next meeting is at birmingham nature centre,all info is on our website,everyboady is welcome you dont have to be a member of the ihs.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

The next meeting of the West Midlands branch IHS is on 

*September 17th*
*~ *Venue is Birmingham Nature Centre
~Mike Linley giving a talk on Australia

Venue Address: Birmingham Nature Centre, Pershore Road, Birmingham. B5 7RL. Car parking available at side of Centre.

*Buses/public transport:* 45 & 47 Pershore Rd, 61 & 62 & 63 Bristol Rd.

Start time is 6.30 as we are going to be given a tour of the Reptile collection,with an intro from *Adam Radovanovic *the curator at the centre. 
:2thumb:

Please feel free to come along and join us... J


----------

